# Dental Clinics design



## Bme.Khaled (4 فبراير 2010)

Dear Sir,
This is a layout of dental center which contains the following:
1- 11 dental clinic 18 sqr meter.
2- Men waiting.
3- Women waiting.
4- Filing room.
5- Reception.
6- Sterilization.
7-X-ray room.
8-Men toilet.
9-Women toilet.
10-Server room.

Bme.Khaled Mohamad


----------

